# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  هل اصبح المريخ غريباً يتلاعب به الرويبضة (اين امة المريخ).؟

## مرهف

*السلام عليكم اعود بعد غيبة اتمني ان اجد الجميع بخير
 فقد اخذتنا مشاغل الحياة وقضايا متفرقة واخذتناعن العشق الابدي الذي يجري فينا مجري الدم فلكم العتبي
..
جلافيط الاتحاد العام اصبحوا يتلاعبون بالمريخ كيفما شاء لهم وكلنا رأينا كيف انهم حرموا المريخ من جهود لاعبيه تعمداً وانتقاماً من مزمل ابو القاسم
فكبير الجلافيط شداد الذي لا يحترم سنه ويريدنا البعض ان نوقره لا يجد فرصة في النيل من المريخ الا واغتنمها
وبيادق المريخ في الاتحاد لا يهشون ولا ينشون وجرد تمامة عدد بقيادة النائم اقصد النائب
واصبح كل اللجان يرأسها جلافيط المؤتمر الوطني المنبوذ ليكيدوا للمريخ ويجعلوننا اسري لعهد المخلوع ونسي هؤلاء اننا في عهد الثورة
 ولربما في اي وقت شكلت جماهير امة المريخ لهم محكمة ثورية عاجلة في اي زمان واي مكان
..
هي دعوة لجماهير المريخ بتشكيل المحكمة الثورية عاجلاً غير اجلاً لهؤلاء الرويبضة حتي يعوا اننا في عهدغير ذلك الذي كان فيه الجميع خانعاً
 لا نريد شيئاً سوي تحقيق العدالة لا تنقص ولا تزد وليدرك هؤلاء ان للمريخ امة لا ترضي بالضيم ولا بانصاف الحلول
ولن تجعل المريخ ملطشة في ايدي من لا يريد ان يرتقي بتفكيره للمستقبل وجعله اسيراً للانانية والجهل والتخلف..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحل بيد جماهير المريخ
متى مااتحدت وقوت شوكتها ستضرب بيد من حديد كل متطاول على نادي المريخ الكيان 

*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الحل بيد جماهير المريخ
متى مااتحدت وقوت شوكتها ستضرب بيد من حديد كل متطاول على نادي المريخ الكيان 




الجماهير اتحدت تماماً وهنالك محاولات فردية ومتي ما وجدت قيادة بطشت بطش جبار عنيد
لك التحية كسلاوي وانت ما زلت تقاتل 
...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* تقارير || رئاسة نادي المريخ الفخرية


 سلبيات وإيجابيات القرار. 

 مخاوف القاعده المريخيه. 


#خاص_المسالمة1908

_______________________________________________

 بعد مخاطبته لنادي المريخ وعرضه تقديم دعمه اللامحدود للمريخ، رسميا محمد طه صالح رئيسا فخريا للمريخ بخطاب رسمي من ادم سوداكال.


 من هو محمد طه صالح؟ 


-  محمد   طه صالح الشهير ب ( محمد التاز )   من أبناء كبوشيه (نهر النيل )   بن المرحوم الحاج طه صالح من أكبر التجار في الخرطوم بحري ووالده حواء محمد  الفحل،  تجمعه صلة قرابة بالرئيس الراحل ابراهيم عبود..


يحمل  الجنسية السعودية  وله أعمال تجارية في كل من الأمارات والسعودية.


تقدم بطلب للحصول علي الرئاسة الفخرية في نادي المريخ وقد وافق مجلس المريخ بواسطة رئيسه سوداكال وتم ارسال خطاب رسمي للتاز.


التاز  وعد بتوفير الدعم لكل المشاريع في النادي خلال الفترة القادمة وسيكون  داعماً لعملية الإنتخابات والجمعية العمومية  وتغير النظام الأساسي بحسب  توجيهات الفيفا.


 مخاوف القاعده المريخيه..


إختلفت جماهير المريخ بين مؤيد للقرار ومعارض ولكل الحق في إعتراضه أو قبوله، كانت معظم الإعتراضات علي جنسية الرجل.


وايضا خوفا من سيطره الرجل ومنعه لعمليات الإنتقال الديموقراطي وتعديل النظام الأساسي وعقد الجمعية العمومية.


وتخوفت أيضا من #سوداكال  وطريقة إدارته، فهو غير ثابت في مواقفة  ووعوده..


 وعلي  الجانب الأخر بعض الجماهير تري في أحمد طه منقذ للوضع المتردي، وسيحقق  نقله نوعيه في المنشآت والمشاريع المعطلة، القناة الصحيفة مدرسة الشباب  ورعاية من شركات كبري للمريخ....

ووتقول  طالما الرجل سوداني ومريخابي فيمكن ان يشكل الاضافه المطلوبه ولا وجود  لموانع قانونيه خاصه ان الرئاسه الفخريه منصوص عليها في النظام الاساسي  لنادي المريخ، ولاوجود لموانع قانونيه لشخص يحمل جنسيتين خاصه ان السوابق  موجوده، صلاح ادريس قاد نادي الهلال بجمعيه قانونيه وهو يحمل جنسيتين. 


 كل  المخاوف والطموحات منطقية ونابعة من حب الجماهير للأحمر وكلها تتمني له  الخير وسيكون امام سوداكال وباقي الاقطاب ورجل الأعمال محمد طه تحدي كبير  في سبيل تبديد هذه المخاوف....


 رسالة المسالمة1908 :-


تتمني  منصة #المسالمة1908  التوفيق للمريخ وأن يجعل 2021 سنه خير علي المريخاب  يتم فيها اجازه النظام الأساسي  وتعقد فيها الجمعية العمومية بحضور عضوية  مليونية من المريخاب..


ونتمني أن يصدق سوداكال في وعوده ويتم التعاون مع كل داعم للمريخ ويتم توجيه هذا الدعم في مكانه الصحيح..

ونتمني أن يكون الصرف والدعم في مكانه الصحيح وبالطرق الصحيحه بعيدا عن السمسره والإختلاسات.


 رسالتنا للسيد محمد طه :-


لن نرضي بالحال المائل وأنصاف الحلول وتبديد هيبة الكيان، وستكون صفحتنا كعادتها مع المريخ ومصلحته وضد كل متلاعب..


أمامك  فرصه لتطوير المريخ، والنهوض به، ولكن الوضع الإداري في المريخ وفي  السودان يحتاج منك أن تدرس الوضع بعانية وتفهم ماهيه  وكواليس  الإدارة،  وتختار من تثق فيهم بعناية...


ابعد عن السماسره وبعض ( الصحفين) حتي لا تتكرر  سلبيات تجربه  الوالي..


ويجب وضع خطه لتطوير النادي يساهم فيها الجميع.. جمهور واقطاب..


 رسالتنا لسوداكال..


أصدق  في وعودك ولو لمره.. ورسالتنا لمجلس سوداكال بفرعيه الاثنين، امامكم فرصه  لمحو الصوره السلبيه،  تعاونوا مع لجنه النظام الاساسي، وافتحوا ابواب  العضويه للجميع، امامكم ثلاث اشهر للانتخابات.. 


 رسالتنا لجمهور المريخ...


الصبر، الدعم، التوحد، وإنتظار فتح باب العضويه وتعديل النظام الأساسي، عضويتنا هي الدعم الحقيقي للنادي ومصدر قوته وحفظ حقوقه..


 رسالتنا للاعلام..


رغبوا ولا ترهبوا.. هونوا ولا تعسروا... حتي لا يهرب كل شخص يفكر في دعم المريخ.. 


 أخيراً...


قيل لرجل أن المهدي ظهر في أمدرمان فقال :-

إن كان المهدي جد لينا، وكان ما المهدي  شن لينا..


المعني...

لو صدق الرجل فخيراً لنا وزولنا ، وإن كذبت وعوده فلن يتغير في حالنا شي ولسنا متضررين..


 تساؤلات...


هل سيجد الرجل مناخ اداري مناسب؟؟

هل لديه خطه واضحه للنهوض بالمريخ؟


 للمشاركه...


بعد ان اصبح الامر واقعا معاشا ما المطلوب من السيد محمد طه صالح خلال الفتره القادمه؟؟

ماهي الأشياء التي يجب الاهتمام بها؟؟

ماهو دور الاعلام المريخي والصحافه؟؟

ماهو دورنا كجماهير؟؟ 


#المريخ_قوي_بجمهوره

#المسالمة1908









*

----------

